# Sticker Shock!! And A Couple Questions?



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I went and looked at a few machines yesterday, :yikes: . WOW, these things are expensive. I looked at a couple Arctic Cat 400's, $5300, and $5800!!!!
Does that seem a little steep? My other questions are, is a manual trans "that" big of a pain in the arse? and how important is an independent suspension? I'll only be using the machine for some "light" snow plowing, "light" trail riding but almost exclusively for ice fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

WHB, if your not going to do a lot "four wheel'n" have you thought about one of these? 

http://www.plowmanscarts.com/index.html

I've seen a few, went there and checked them out. Much more "family friendly" than a quad and should do what you described. The price is a lot less than most quads........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got a Artic cat 400 auto last March for $5047 otd. I think a 400 manual with straight axle was about $4600 otd. Price was obtained from Nelson speed shop in Greenville. He beat everyones price by $500. So I took the 2 1/2 hr drive. Want a price from them call 616-754-9185. the only thing about OTD price is you will not get any factory incentives. They deduct it from the price. Also ask if the have a demo for sale.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info, fellas. Well, today I found out exactly where I'm "NOT" going to buy a machine,, Anderson Honda, Bloomfield. Didn't seem like the salesman had any kind of knowledge about the A-Cats, telling me,, "no, they don't make them in that color", or "no, none of the ATV's actually lock into 4wd".  ,, seemed like I knew more about the machines than he did,,and I know SQUAT!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If your a diehard 'cat man I'd suggest making the trip (or at least call) up to Spicers in Houghton Lake. Those people are some of the greatest to deal with, and they do deal!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not exactly a "cat-man", just the idea of all the "extra's/accessories" that you can get with the Acat's that intrigues me. Believe me, I'm a self-proclaimed, "bargain-hunter/Jew" when it comes to spending money, so I know I'll sniff out a bargain somewhere. 

Mike, when you got your machine did you get a winch or anything added on?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Burksee said:


> If your a diehard 'cat man I'd suggest making the trip (or at least call) up to Spicers in Houghton Lake. Those people are some of the greatest to deal with, and they do deal!


I called them too before I bought from Nelsons, they couldn't(or wouldn't) match Nelsons price.

Just recieved an Artic Cat assecories catalog. Thier price on the ice shanty went down in price. $449 now, was $629 last year. This connects right to the machine and pulls right over it. looks alot like a fish trap.http://www.arcticcat.com/atvs/configurator/2006/accessories.asp?accessory=shelter

Just bought the unit as is, no add ons. Might put on a winch for a snow plow later.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Actuelly Nelson isnt ALWAYS the cheapest. I called them too and they werent the cheapest. Bought mine in Bay city and it was cheaper there :evil:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Firecracker said:


> Actuelly Nelson isnt ALWAYS the cheapest. I called them too and they werent the cheapest. Bought mine in Bay city and it was cheaper there :evil:


OK, let us in on the dealers name.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I was in Bay City today at two different dealers and one actually helped a little but not too excited to make a sale so I moved on. Next dealer, I walked around the whole store twice and not so much as a "hello" or "can I help you". Guess nobody wanted my money today so now I will take my business some where else. I'm sure they can all make a good deal if they want to sell bad enough. Just no luck for me today.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Funny you should say that Snappy,, I wandered around Anderson Honda for about 10 minutes, and the same thing happened,, NO ONE said a word to me. Then some guy walks up with a HOT girlfriend and she hops on one of the ATV's and all the salesman were practically knocking each other over, trying to get out the door to wait on them/her. I really didn't mind because when she whipped her leg over the machine to get on,,,,, well,,, let's just say, I was in the "cat-birds" seat. I thought I was at the "Gentlemens Club" for a second there, the way she started whipping her hair around.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

We went to Bay city Cycle. Helpfull, fast, friendly, and was able to meet our needs in all departments including Payments.
We bought 1 AC TRV there, and 3 Dirtbikes.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

check out www.fishandhuntshop.com in Curtis. No one around here would touch their price. We just bought a polaris 400 auto 4 wheel drive for 500 less than our local dealer....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm gonna buy it from Bright Powersports in Lincoln Park. Not exactly sure how much it'll be, because I'll be getting a plow and that ice shack/hunting blind on it as well.


----------

